# Überlegung: Linux statt Windows ...



## Gabi (17. Januar 2002)

Hi,

auch ich überlege, eigendlich schon lange und jetzt devinitiv,
ob ich mir Linux anschaffen soll.
Nun, was es eigendlich so schwer macht (zu mindest mir) ist,
die Unwissenheit über Programme.

D.h. ich mach sehr viel mit Psp oder auch mit anderen div.
Grafik Prog´s.

Deswegen möcht ich Euch mal fragen, gibts etwas vergleichbares
wie Psp usw.?
Auch mit Dreamweaver arbeit ich viel, gibts da auch was 
vergleichbares?

Ihr werdet wahrscheinlich jetzt schmunzeln, aber ich kenn micht
total nicht aus ...

Hmm ... wäre schön, wenns da auch so super Programme gäbe, allerdings
sollten sie schon so halbwegs leicht zu bedienen sein, zu mindest halbwegs durchschaubar, denn dann würde ich nicht länger zögern! 

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Januar 2002)

*hmmm*

Also, Deine Überlegungen sind nicht schlecht.
Jetzt will ich Dich mal ein bischen über dier verschiedenen Programme informieren, die Du so benutzen willst:

GIMP als PSP-Ersatz: GIMP ist ein wunderbares Grafik Tool unter Linux. Es ist fast wie Adobe PS aufgebaut, aber recht schnell zu erlernen. Viel kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen, da ich es kaum noch im Gebrauch habe, musste leider wieder zu Windows zurück, aber weitere Infos findest Du unter: http://www.gimp.org

Quanta+ als Dreamweaver-Ersatz: Ein anderes nettes Tool ist Quanta + zum erstellen von WebSites. Du kannst den Code Deiner WebPage direkt editieren und ein Preview anschauen. Desweiteren ist die HTML & PHP Dokumentation enthalten. Auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist die Verwaltung einer WebSite die sich mit Quanta + auch recht schnell und einfach bewerkstelligen lässt.
Weitere Infos hierzu findest Du unter: http://quanta.sourceforge.net/

Alles in allem wäre Linux sicher zu empfehlen, Du solltest Dir aber an die ungewöhnliche Bedienung (zumindest am Anfang) im klaren sein. Falls Du doch mal wieder Windows brauchen solltest, kannst Du auch VMWare zum emulieren eines komplette PC's benutzen, in dem Du dann Windows starten kannst.

Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach melden... 
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bischen weiterhelfen



> Nachtrag:
> Eine sehr gute Distri ist für mich SuSE. Die Inhalte und näheres zu dieser Dist. findest Du hier: http://www.suse.de/de/products/suse_linux/i386/index.html


----------



## Gabi (18. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.
Ein bisschen leichter is mir schon. 
Eine Freundin hat eine Linux 7.1 CD (aus einer Zeitschrift),
sie weiss nichts damit anzufangen, das passt mir ganz gut.
Jetzt hab ichs mal laufen lassen (läuft von der CD),
puhuuu ... wie Du gesagt hast, is ganz schön anders.
Aber irgendwie gefällts mir, ziemlich viel zum klicken is halt.

Ich denke, ich riskiers ...

Und was kosten solche Programme ("Gimp" und "Quanta+" ect.)?
Ach ja, sind denn die Programme auch so leicht zu installieren
wie unter Windows?

Mensch, irgendwie raucht mir der Kopf ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (18. Januar 2002)

Die Programme für Linux sind größtenteils OpenSource und damit kostenlos. Die Installation kann einfach sein, man kann es sich aber auch schwer machen. Bisher fand ich es immer relativ einfach! 
Alle Programme basieren allerdings auf der GPL (GNU Public License). Mit der Version von Deiner Freundin (SuSE 7.1 Evaluation muss das sein) kannst Du Linux mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen ob es Dir gefällt.


----------



## Gabi (18. Januar 2002)

Hi,

Du sagtst man kann über VMWare Windows starten.
Laufen da dann auch alle gängigen Programme?
Auch solche wie Cubase?

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Dario Linsky (18. Januar 2002)

ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass vmware alles unterstuetzt, was das betriebssystem hergibt. aber kann man damit auch auf einem linux-rechner windows emulieren?
vmware hat nur leider den nachteil, dass es teilweise ziemlich viele ressourcen nimmt  und billig ist es auch nicht gerade, aber dafuer kann man schliesslich eine menge "gast"-systeme virtuell laufen lassen.

btw: weiss jemand, wieso ich ueber vmware-emulationen zwar die freigaben auf den anderen systemen sehen kann, aber mein apache-server und internet-zugaenge darueber nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Januar 2002)

Mit VMWare kann man ein komplettes System emulieren und man kann solche Sachen wie CuBase auch machen. Da geht soweit ich weis alles.

@wicked: Da weis ich leider auch nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

also ich habe mir Linux angeschaut und dann auch gleich
gekauft!  Es is einfach super!! Ungewohnt, aber irre super.
Die Instalation hat perfekt funktioniert (echt einfach).
Und was man da alles einstellen kann! puhuuu ... 

Aber meine Freude hat sich gleich mal getrübt.
Zwecks Drucker und Scanner ... 
doch auch dass hab ich hin bekommen, was die Freude wieder
aufkommen lies. ;-) 

Nun hab ich aber ein wirkliches Problem, welches ich durch das
Handbuch nicht lösen kann.  Es wird zwar viel darüber geschrieben,
aber ehrlich gesagt, ich blick da nicht durch.
Es geht um die Verbindung zweier Pc´s.
Einer Windows und der jetzige Linux, wobei es die Hauptsache wäre
dass ich von Linux auf den Windows-Rechner zugreifen kann.
(es wär natürlich "optimal" wenn beides ginge und auch noch, wenn ich
von Linux ins Internet kommen könnte), aber wie gesagt, wäre nur mal wichtig, dass ich auf den anderen Rechner zu greifen könnte.

Ich hab da IP-Adresse "192.168.33.10" und mask "255.255.255.0" eingestellt. Aber weiter komm ich nicht!  
Das mit dem "Nameserver" usw ... ich checks einfach nicht.

Würdest Du mir da bitte helfen?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

Natürlich helfe ich Dir!

Fangen wir mit Windows->Linux an, das ist "relativ" einfach!

Mittels dem Samba Daemon kannst Du unter Linux Verzeichnisse freigeben, auf die Du dann von Windows aus zugreifen kannst. Hierzu erfolgt die Konfiguration über die Datei "smb.conf" welche sich meistens nach der normalen Installation (über YaST oder YaST2) in dem Verzeichnis "/etc" befindet.

In dieser Konfiguration musst Du eine neue "share" anlegen, die dann Zugriffsrechte bekommt. Ich will Dir das mal anhand von einem Beispiel erklären:

```
smb.conf
[global] // hier werden die Haupteinstellungen eingerichtet
        workgroup = ARBEITSGRUPPE // Die Arbeitsgruppe in der Linux (Samba) arbeitet

	// Grundeinstellungen für die einzelnen Shares.
           Um eine höhere Sicherheit zu gewähren, wird
           global erst einmal alles verboten und in den
           jeweiligen Shares die Rechte dann vergeben
	browseable = no
	public = no
	writeable = no
	guest ok = no

	# Die Log-Files für Samba
	log file = /var/log.%m

	# Die Administratoren des PDC
	domain admin users = root
	
	# Performance Einstellungen
	short preserve case = yes
	max log size = 5000
	case sensitive = no
	default case = lower
	mangle case = no
	dead time = 15
	read raw = yes
	write raw = yes
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY
	oplocks = yes
	fake oplocks = no
	debug level = 2
	preserve case = yes
	getwd cache = yes

	# Drucker Einstellungen
	printing = cups
	load printers = yes

[public]
	path = /home/public // Das Verzeichnis das Du freigeben willst
	browseable = yes
	writeable = yes
	guest ok = yes
	public = yes
	comment = Öffentlicher Ordner
```
 So, wenn Du jetzt versuchst von Windows aus auf den Public-Ordner zuzugreifen, solltest Du die Möglichkeit haben, das Du Dateien dort ablagern kannst, löschen, editieren usw.

Jetzt zum Thema Linux->Windows
Du gibst einfach einen Ordner unter Windows frei, also den auf den Du von Windows aus zugreifen willst.
Da Du ja Samba schon installiert hast (weil Du ja von Windows auch auf Linux zugreifen willst) ist auch das Tool "smbclient" mitinstalliert, das Du benötigst.
Jetzt gibst Du in einer Kommandozeile (bash) folgenden Befehl ein:

```
linux:/ # /usr/local/samba/bin/smbclient //Windows-Rechner//FREIGABE -U benutzername
```
 Du wirst dann nach einem Passwort gefragt, das Du allerdings nur bei Freigaben mit Benutzerrechten die Passwörter zum Schreiben und Lesen brauchen, benötigst.
Jetzt solltest Du auch auf Deine Windows-Freigaben zugriff haben.
Alternativ (habe sie aber noch nicht ausprobiert) gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, die Windows-Freigaben in Dein Linux-System zu mounten (einzugliedern).
Dies geschieht mit

```
linux:/ # mkdir /windows //Directory anlegen in dem die Windows-Freigabe gemountet werden soll
linux:/ # mount -t smbfs -o username=BENUTZER,password=PASSWD //Windows-Rechner//FREIGABE /windows
```
 So, jetzt dürftest Du auch so auf Deine Windows-Shares zugreifen können, kann aber nichts versprechen.

So, als nächstes kommen wir zur Internetverbindung mit Linux.
Unter SuSE solltest Du mit YaST2 auf der KDE (Benutzeroberfläche wie Windows) diese Einstellungen wunderbar vornehmen können. Du brauchst dazu Deine Zugangsdaten zu Deinem Provider.
Eine gute Erklärung findest Du hierzu unter: http://www.lrz-muenchen.de/services/netzdienste/modem-isdn/isdnlnx/

Die anderen Einstellungen wie Nameserver usw. sind nur notwendig, wenn Du in Deinem internen Netzwerk auch darauf zugreifst, das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen und bei Fragen kannst Du Dich immernoch bei mir melden!

GreetZ
digi


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2002)

sorry digi für all die blöden Fragen,

aber muss ich jetzt den ganzen Code in der "smb.conf" rein tippen?
Die steht bei mir aber unter "ect/samba/smb.conf" und unter "usr/lib/comanche/conf/samba/smb.conf" und noch bei weiteren 
5 Verzeichnissen! 

Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

Ich hab kein Problem mit solchen Fragen! Ich bin ja da um zu helfen.
Du musst den Code in die "/etc/samba/smb.conf" reintippen. Bei anderen liegt sie immer wo anderst.


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2002)

Arbeitsgruppe? hmm ...

Kann ich da irgendwelchen Namen nehmen?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (22. Januar 2002)

Du solltest die Arbeitsgruppe nehmen, in der auch Dein Windows-Rechner ist. Ist einfacher, da Du sonst in zwei getrennten Arbeitsgruppen suchen musst, was zu Geschwindigkeitseinbußen führen kann! Muss aber nicht, geht trotzdem schneller die Rechner dann zu finden!


----------



## Gabi (23. Januar 2002)

ich habe jetzt den ganzen code eingegeben, aber es geht 
irgendwie nicht.

ich hab dann 
"linux:/ # /usr/local/samba/bin/smbclient //Windows-Rechner//FREIGABE -U ***" ein gegeben,
der schreibt jetzt: "You have new mail in /var/spool/mail/***

wobei die "***" der benutzername ist, is das richtig?


----------



## dotmaster (23. Januar 2002)

*dickes Lob, digi...*

Danke...hast mir auch sehr geholfen......

Hut ab, daß sich jemand echt viel Mühe gibt Newbies die Sachen geduldig zu erklären...viele Freaks sitzen einfach nur auf ihrem Wissen...

Greetz, Chris a.k.a. dotmaster


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

@dotmaster: Mache ich doch gerne!  Wenn ihr Fragen habt, *MELDEN*!

@Gabi: Hast Du auch FREIGABE mit dem Freigabennamen ersetzt? Wenn ja, hast Du Samba gestartet? Notfalls musst Du in "/etc/rc.config" nach "START_SMB=no" suchen und den Wert auf "yes" setzen (START_SMB=yes). Falls dies immernoch nicht helfen sollte, dann mach mal "mail" nachdem Du die Info bekommen hast. Mit diesem Programm kannst Du die Meldungen die Dir Dein System schickt ablesen.
Poste mir dann mal bitte die Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Gabi (23. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

also ich habe jetzt "START_SMB=yes" eingegeben.
Wenn ich jetzt den Samba-Status aufrufe, dann schreibt
er unten "Samba version 2.2.1a Fehler bei der Ausführung von showmount"
Wenn ich dann auf "Log" klicke und dann auf Aktualisieren drücke,
dann schreibt er "Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen: /.../.../.../samba.log"

Und in der Mail stand:
Subject: apsfilter: printer fault during job (STDIN)
apsfilter: unable to print jop (STDIN)

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Uiuiui, das hört sich nach was schwierigerem an, denn das Problem hatte ich noch nicht!
Hast Du nach START_SMB=yes auch einen "init 6" zum Neustart des Systems gemacht?  Habe ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen!


----------



## Gabi (23. Januar 2002)

was ist "init 6"?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2002)

Init 6 in der Konsole ausgeführt, ruft einen Neustart von Linux hervor.
Init 0 fährt den Computer herunter!

Die RunLevels sind die Zahlen hinter dem init, was zu gut deutsch heißen soll: initialisiere RunLevel #6 (nur als Beispiel).

Die Benutzung von init ist also:

```
linux:/ #init [0123456S]
```

In der SuSE-Distribution enthaltene RunLevel:
RunLevel
0 = Herunterfahren des Systems
1 = Multi User Mode ohne Netzwerk 
2 = Multi User Mode mit Netzwerk (Standard) 
3 = Multi User Mode mit Netzwerk und X 
4 = frei
5 = frei
6 = Neustart des Systems
S = Single User Mode 

Ich glaube ich sollte solangsam mal ein Tutorial über die Benutzung von Linux schreiben. Mal sehen wann ich Zeit dafür habe


----------



## Gabi (24. Januar 2002)

ja, einen neustart hab ich sicher schon 4, 5 mal gemacht.
allerdings nicht mit "init"


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Mir ist gerade noch etwas aufgefallen.

Allem Anschein nach, hat Samba nicht die Berechtigung, im Verzeichnis /.../.../.../samba.log die Datei nicht öffnen. Das kann sein, wenn noch keine besteht. Ansonsten ist sie vielleicht am falschen Platz!

Ich würde nicht das grafische Tool dazu benutzen, da habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, weil es ziemlich fehlerhaft gelaufen ist!

Samba sollte laufen, das kannst Du ja testen. Schau einfach, ob Du mit dem smbclient (in einer Shell, nicht KDE oder sonstiges) eine Verbindung zu Deinem Windows-Rechner bekommst. Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Ansonsten kannst Du noch mittels

```
linux:/ #ps -ax | more
```
 nach dem *smbd* und *nmbd* Prozess suchen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit sollte sein, das Du im Verzeichnis "/bin" oder "/sbin" die beiden Dateien "nmbd" und "smbd" findest! Dann kannst Du in der Konsole

```
linux:/ #/sbin/smbd
linux:/ #/sbin/nmbd
```
 ausführen um die beiden Daemonen zu starten!


----------



## Gabi (24. Januar 2002)

Hi digi,

wie schaut man denn mit dem smbclient nach ob eine Verbindung besteht?
Ich hab da mal "smbclient -I 192.168.33.11" eingegeben, aber da rührt sich nichts.  

Also mit ping kommen viele Zahlen daher.

Und heute hab ich mal nach der "samba.log" gesucht.
Die ist ja garnicht vorhanden (in keinem Verz.).
Da sind nur zwei andere drin: "log.nmbd" und "log.smbd".

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Januar 2002)

Die smbd.log und nmbd.log sind die Log-Dateien der beiden Daemons.

Wenn mit Ping viele Zahlen kommen, heisst das, dass Du den Zielhost erreichen kannst.

Du solltest allerdings den NETBIOS-Namen des anderen Rechners benutzen. Du kannst auch mit smbclient -L //WINDOWS-Rechner (den Namen durch den Netzwerknamen des Windows-Rechners ersetzen) testen, ob Du eine Verbindung hinbekommst.

Siehst Du beim starten von Linux eine Zeile die in etwa heisst:

```
SAMBA start [ok]
```
 oder so ähnlich (hab grad mein Linux-Rechner nicht da, sonst könnte ich es Dir genauer sagen.


----------



## Gabi (24. Januar 2002)

nein, samba steht nicht dort! Ich habe aber "yes" eingestellt  
Nur "SAMBA nmbd ... done" und "SAMBA smbd ... done"


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

naja gaby,
läuft denn auch dein samba server ?
Dieses lässt sich herauskriegen auf einer shell
mit dem befehl "ps -ef |grep smb" ohne hochtüdels.
wenn nicht, kannst du ihn starten mit "rcsmb start" ohne tüdels.
Oder du gehst bei suse 7.1 in yast2 und suchst die einstellungen in der rc.config irgetwo unter netzwerk... und sagst samba starten beim booten


nojo


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

ups, nu lese ich erst den ganzen thread
der user, der auf dem linux rechner eingerichtet iss, existiert nicht auf dem win rechner denke ich.
versuch doch mal auf der shell den befehl:
mount -t smbfs -o username=userwinrechner,password=userwinrechnerpassword //winrechner/c$ (oder deine freigabe) /irgentein_verzeichnis_auf_dem_linuxrechner_was_frei_iss

mein vorigen post kannste vergessen
nojo


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Januar 2002)

Also, Dein Samba Server (Samba nmbd DONE & Samba smbd DONE) ist gestartet! Das sieht man am DONE (bei RedHat hieß es OK)

@nojo: Nett gemeinter Rat, aber den hab ich schon ziemlich früh angegeben (lies mal weiter oben).

Das mit C$ geht auch nur, wenn Du WinNT oder Win2k laufen hast, denn das sind Standardfreigaben.

Bei smbclient muss man -U _user_ machen, damit man den Windows-User benutzen kann. Dann wird man ´nach einem Passwort gefragt.

Das mit dem *mount* Befehl geht natürlich auch!


----------



## Gabi (25. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi u. nojo,

vielen Dank an Euch beiden!!
Speziell an Dich digi, für Deine Mühe und Geduld!

Ich denke ich gebs auf. Bin wohl doch zu blöd dafür.  
Ich bekomms einfach nicht hin und will nicht Eure Zeit
verschwenden.

Also dann ...

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Januar 2002)

Also meine Zeit verschwenden tust Du nicht. Ich finde es wichtig, das Linux weiter verbreitet wird und setze mich dann auch ein, wenn jemand Probleme damit hat.

Also, nicht aufgeben!
Ich denke mal, das alles soweit in Ordnung ist, Du aber nur ein wenig verunsichert durch irgendeinen Faktor bist!

Das bekommen wir schon hin!  Vor allem, nicht aufgeben!!!


----------



## Gabi (25. Januar 2002)

Hi digi,

ich finde es super, wenn Du willst dass Linux weiter
verbreitet wird. Es ist auch ein ganz irres System!!

Ich installiere es gerade neu (ein letzter Versuch).
Darf ich dann mit Dir "Schritt für Schritt" neu anfangen?
Wenn´s Dir zu viel ist, dann bitte sag/schreib es, ja?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (25. Januar 2002)

Von mir aus können wir das Schritt für Schritt machen. Ich bin gerne bereit, Dir zu helfen!

Du nervst überhaupt nicht, keine Angst. Sonst würde ich auch nicht so hilfreich zur Seite stehen und versuchen, Dir nach bestem Wissen zu helfen, wie man mit diesem System umgeht.


----------



## Gabi (26. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi

ich möcht mal mit dem ersten Rechner anfangen.
Der hat die IP:192.168.33.11 und bei dem ist der Computername:Internet
Die Arbeitsgruppe:WORKGROUP und die Beschreibung:Gabi
Wenn ich jetzt zb. auf den Ordner zugreifen will der mit BILDER freigegeben ist und auf D liegt.
Was muss ich dann unter Linux alles eingeben?

Dies Frage deshalb noch mal, weil mich auch diese "//" einwenig
irritieren.

Bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen mit Yast denke ich, is alles richtig.
Also IP: 192.168.33.10
Hostname: linux
Domainname: local

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Gabi (26. Januar 2002)

verd ... nochmal, jetzt scheinen die Ordner von Linux in der
Netzwerkumgebung vom ersten Rechner auf!!!  

Meensch freu ich mich, nur hab ich jetzt soviel gemacht, dass ich 
eigendlich nicht genau weiss wass ich gemacht habe ...  

Aber da gibts jetzt schon wieder ein Problem!   
Da sieht man jetzt in der Netzwerku. "Linux" wenn ich da jetzt drauf
klicke, geht ein neues Fenster mit den Ordnern und Druckern auf.
Wenn ich da jetzt auf "gabi" klicke, dann schreibt er:
"Auf \\LINUX\gabi kann nicht zugegriffen werden.
Der angegebene Freigabenamen wurde nicht gefunden."

Was hab ich da schon wieder falsch gemacht?

Und wenn ich auf den Ordner "homes" klicke, dann will der ein Passwort, welches ich aber nicht weiss! Der hat das automatisch gemacht! *seuftz*
Ich habe schon alle probiert welche ich benutze, aber keines ging.

Gruß gabi


----------



## Gabi (27. Januar 2002)

Hi digi,

jetzt bin ich nochmals da heute.
Ich habe die smb.conf angehängt. Bitte schau mal was ich
da falsch gemacht haben könnte, oder liegts wo anders?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Gabi (29. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

mittlerweile habe ich es zusammen gebracht, dass
von Windows aus auf home zugegriffen werden kann!

Nur kann ich halt nichts rüber kopieren ...
"Zugriff verweigert"

Ich hab aber: "public = yes" und "read only = no"
getippt.

Ist das falsch?
Ach ja, im Buch stand da noch, man sollte noch
"create mode = 750" rein schreiben.
Stimmt das?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. Januar 2002)

Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte viel zu tun!
Jetzt mal zu Deinen Fragen:
Das "Zugriff verweigert" kommt vom "home"-Directory! Die /home-Dirs sind normalerweise für die Benutzer des Systems, sprich die user die angelegt sind.

Wenn Du ein Verzeichnis haben willst auf das Du volle Zugriffsrechte hast, dann mach Dir ein Verzeichnis außerhalb des /home - Dirs.
Dann kannst Du noch, wenn es immernoch nicht klappen sollte, die Rechte mit "chmod" vergeben, das auch Gäste da zugreifen dürfen.

```
linux:/ #mkdir /public //nur als Beispiel
linux:/ #chmod -R 777 /public // 1 = Ausführen, 2 = Write, 4 = Read
```
1+2+4 = 7
1. Die erste 7 heisst alle Rechte für "root"
2. Die zweite 7 heisst alle Rechte für den "user"
3. Die dritte 7 heisst alle Rechte für "gäste"

Dann sollte es auf alle Fälle funktionieren. Den chmod musst Du nur machen, wenn es trotz des Verzeichnisses außerhalb von /home nicht geht!!!


----------



## Gabi (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

> Sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe, aber ich hatte viel zu tun! 

Aber das macht ja nichts, das ist absolut in Ordnung. 
Jetzt sinds eh nicht mehr viele Fragen, denke ich. Langsam wird es! 
Hab mal all die Threads gespeichert (zur Vorsicht) 

Mir fehlt jetzt zurzeit nur noch die Verb. von Linux zu Win.
Ich check das einfach nicht. 
Also: Der Win Rechner heisst: Internet
Das Verz. das ich freigegeben habe heisst "BILDER" und liegt auf D.

Jetzt muss ich: "/usr/local/samba/bin/smbclient Internet BILDER -U Passw. d. Win-Rechner" eingeben? Bin ich da richtig?
Das geht irgendwie nicht: No such file or directory

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Fast Gabi, fast...
Es muss heissen:

```
linux: /#smbclient ////Internet//Freigabe -U Benutzer des Windows-Rechners
```
Das -U gibt den Benutzer des Windows-Rechners an. Passwort-Abfrage folgt dann danach.


----------



## Gabi (30. Januar 2002)

könnte heulen ...

habs jetzt genau so eingegeben, da schreibt er:

INFO: Debug class all level = 3  (pid 7172 from pid 7172)
Unknown parameter encountered: "map to user"
Ignoring unknown parameter "map to user"
added interface ip=192.168.33.10. bcast=192.168.33.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
Connection to failed

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen warums nicht geht.
Weil die Ip-Adresse . . .11 heissen sollte.

Aber wo stell ich das ein? 
Die die im Yast steht, ist ja die eigene, oder?

Gruß Gabi

P.s. ich frag mich, woher Du diese Ruhe hast, bei einer so lästigen Person!!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Ja, das ist die eigene!
Schau mal in Deiner /etc/hosts nach was da drin steht. Sie ist so aufgebaut wie die C:\Windows\hosts

Ansonsten versuche es mal mit

```
linux: /#mkdir /win
linux: /#mount -t smbfs -o username=WINBENUTZER,password=WINBENUTZERPASSWORT //Internet/FREIGABE /win
```

Winbenutzer = Benutzer unter Windows
Winbenutzerpasswort = Benutzerpasswort
Freigabe = Fraigabe auf dem Windows-Rechner

/win = ein erstelltes Verzeichnis, das dem System hinzugefügt wurde.


----------



## Gabi (30. Januar 2002)

Hallo digi,

Du bist ein *Goldstück*!

Allerdings hätte ich jetzt noch zwei Fragen, doch wenns Dir zu viel wird, bitte sag es!!

Die erste wäre:
Wie kann ich andere "ttf" Fonts einbinden.

Und die zweite wäre:
Falls ich doch mal über den Linux-Rechner ins Netz möchte,
wie geht das? Ich habe gehört da braucht man einen Router!
Stimmt das? hmm ...

Liebe Grüße 
Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Gabi, es wird mir nicht zuviel!
Dieses Board ist doch dazu da, das man Fragen stellt und diese beantwortet bekommt. Es gibt ja leider nicht viele, die in der Linux Sektion posten, deswegen versuche ich so gut ich kann jedem zu helfen!

@all: Soll jetzt keine Beleidigung sein, nicht falsch verstehen. Ist mir nur aufgefallen.

So, jetzt zum Thema:
Du kannst ganz einfach mit Linux ins Internet. Weiter oben habe ich Dir ja schon einen Link gepostet, der Dir weiterhelfen sollte. Mir sind aber noch ein paar Eingefallen, wo Du mehr Info's bekommst:

http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-ISDN-HOWTO.html
http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-ISP-Verbindung-HOWTO.html
http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-Modem-HOWTO.html
http://www.tu-harburg.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-PPP-HOWTO.html
http://sdb.suse.de/cgi-bin/sdbsearch_de.cgi?stichwort=ISDN

Das sollte Dir auf alle Fälle weiterhelfen!


----------



## Gabi (30. Januar 2002)

da hast Du schon recht, digi!!
So "sollte" es sein, aber leider ist es nicht immer so wie mit Dir.
Meistens ist es so dass, ganz böse gesagt, die kompotenten Leute bei
User Fragen sich nicht so verhalten wie Du das machst!

Wie kann man denn dann externe ttf Fonts einbinden?

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. Januar 2002)

Das übersteigt sogar meine Kenntnisse!
Ich such mal kurz was zusammen: *such*

http://leuksman.com/linux/TrueType-HOWTO.html
http://www.linuxfaq.de/f/cache/191.html
http://www.infinity-minds.de/linux/tip/X_ttfont.html

Das habe ich mal so auf die schnelle gefunden! Hoffe es hilft :-D


----------



## Gabi (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo digi,

jetzt bin ich nochmal da.
Kannst Du mir bitte sagen warum das so ist!?
Und zwar:
Zuerst läuft alles super, wenn ich aber dann unter:
--> Einstellungen --> Erscheinungsbild --> Schriften die Fonts ändere,
Antialiasing einstelle, runter fahre (KDE) und dann neu
einlogge, dann geht nichts mehr!  
Das heisst, der KDE wird schon gestartet, aber die Oberfläche
bleibt dann so in einem Ocker und man sieht ausser einer
Konsole unten links nichts mehr!

Weisst Du was das sein kann?

Liebe Grüße Gabi


----------



## Dunsti (5. Februar 2002)

> Meistens ist es so dass, ganz böse gesagt, die kompotenten Leute bei User Fragen sich nicht so verhalten wie Du das machst!



da muss ich doch gleich ma "ganz böse" wiedersprechen 

Es gibt genug Leute hier, die sich ähnlich engagieren wie digi (der seine Sache wirklich gut macht !!!!), nur eben net im Linux-Forum. Jeder hat eben so seine Fachgebiete 


[schnitt]
nun mal zum Thema: hab mir nun auch endlich mal die Zeit genommen, auf meinem alten Rechner Linux zu installieren. Allerdings hab ich nur SuSE 6.3 auf CD's (was aber erstmal nicht das Problem sein sollte)

sogar eine Internetverbindung über T-DSL hab ich hinbekommen. Allerdings ist bei Linux ja nur der "Schrott"-Netscape dabei, der bei fast allen Seiten, die ich ausprobiert hab "versagt" hat: 
- Schriften werden so klein dargestellt, daß man nix lesen kann
- Seitenlayouts (z.b. auf http://www.tutorials.de) werden total geschrottet
- diverse andere Funktionen gehen net (kann hier z.B. net mal antworten)
- usw.

Fragen: 
- gibt's unter Linux auch Programme, mit denen man "was anfangen" kann? 
- welche von den 100.000 Dateien muss ich mir runterladen, um ein SuSE 7.3-Basissystem installieren zu können?
- warum passiert es öfters, daß ich ein Programm starten will, und es tut sich nix? Wahrscheinlich passiert da irgendein Fehler beim Starten, aber wieso wird der nicht angezeigt? stattdessen wird der wahrscheinlich in irgend ne LOG-Datei geschrieben, wo man nie drauf kommt, daß das da drin stehen könnte......

Sorry, aber für mich ist Linux *keine* wirkliche Alternative zu Windows  is mir irgendwie zu kryptisch. Bis man wirklich "zum arbeiten" kommt muss man sich durch hunderte manpages wälzen, die einem doch nicht das sagen, was man wissen will. 


Dunsti


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Februar 2002)

@Dunsti: Danke erst mal für die nette Worte 

Jetzt mal zu Deinen Problemen:
1. Welche der Dateien runterladen?
   - Im großen und ganzen gibt es keine Richtlinie welche man
     braucht, denn es wird aus so ziemlich jedem Bereich etwas
     benötigt.

2. Warum starten die Programme nicht?
   - Es ist tasächlich so, das Linux seine Fehlermeldungen in
     die Log-Files schreibt. Diese sind unter */var* und
     Unterverzeichnisse zu finden.

3. Es gibt viele Programme für Linux mit denen man was anfangen kann:
   - Quanta+ als WebEditor
   - GIMP als Photoshop-Ersatz
   - StarOffice oder kOffice als MS Office - Ersatz
   - usw. usw.

Das Problem mit dem Netscape Browser kenne ich von mir selber, aber ich kann hier im Forum antworten.
Als Alternative gibt es noch Mozilla auf dem Netscape basiert, aber für Linux ursprünglich entwickelt wurde oder Opera mit denen bei installierten Fonts und nicht den Problemen, wie Gabi sie beschreibt (weis ich momentan nicht weiter. Muss ich mal selber nachgucken, wie das so abläuft), sollte eigentlich eine korrekte Darstellung der Seiten gewährleistet werden.

Linux als Alternativlösung zu Microsoft Produkten beschreibt es schon ziemlich gut, denn die Stabilität und die Erweiterbarkeit der Programme, sowie dem OpenSource - Konzept, kann Microsoft lange nicht folgen.

Die wenigstens PC-Benutzer wissen, das Linux nicht nur als Server-System, sondern auch als Workstation eingesetzt werden kann.

Würde diese Tatsache mal eher bekannt werden und sich auch Großfirmen daran orientieren, wäre die Monopolstellung von Microsoft sehr schnell gebrochen, denn dann würde man eher für Linux programmieren.

Microsoft hatte halt das Glück, sich als Standard zu etablieren, da es vor allem mit Klicks und Fenstern administrierbar ist und Unix/Linux eine schwere handgemachte Konfiguration erfordert. Dies ist aber auch solangsam am Fallen, denn immer mehr Tools für die KDE oder GNOME arbeiten auch in diesem Gebiet immer stärker gegen die Vormachtsstellung von Microsoft.

Alles in allem, ist Linux eine gute und inzwischen auch leichter bedienbare (s.h.: nicht mehr so schwer wie noch vor 2 Jahren) Alternative zu MS Betriebssystemen geworden. Durch eine gute Beratung und ein bischen Einsatz und Lernwilligkeit, ist dieses Betriebssystem optimal für User & Admins.

*puuuuh* Viel Text! Sollte mal eine richtige Publikation draus machen!


----------



## dave (22. August 2002)

*Passwort für die Samba Freigaben?*

Wie kann man denn die Samba-Freigaben passwort-schützen, so dass schon jeder darauf zugreifen kann, nur halt mit Passwort?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. August 2002)

Ja ist möglich schau mal in OS Tutorials da habe ich ein tutorial zu geschrieben.

Du schützt das share durch security user


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2002)

Wenn du als Security user wählst, dann wird eine richtige Anmeldung benötigt.
Soweit ich weiss kann man (wie unter Windoze) ein Passwort für Freigaben setzen wenn man die Security auf share gesetzt hat.
Die genaue Option dafür weiss ich grad leider nicht.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## vinc5nt (24. August 2002)

*>>frage*

Hallo,

ich reiß jetzt zwar ne lücke in eure Fehlerquellendiagnostik und terapie, aber ich hab als windows user (jetzt auch noch XP) keinen blassen schimmer von linux, doch trotz oder wegen der Ahnungslosigkeit reizt es mich total  
Um aber bereit zu sein meinen 2pc damit mal probeweise ausstatten zu können und zu wollen wollte ich mich aber nochmal ein bischen informieren. 
wie ist das eigentlich mit Partitionen in Linux? kann ich meine ganze mühsam mit fdisk und drive image erstellten Partitionen in die tonne kicken, weil sie linux nicht erkennt?
was ist besser debian oder suse?
gibt es mods oder konvertierungsprogramme die es mir ermöglichen würden word XP und excel benutzen und auch windonisch speichern zu können? -> die gleiche frage gilt ähnlich auch für spiele. 
machen g-force2mx karten probleme?
kann man den Linux rechner als user-server kombi in ein XP netzwerk integrieren, d.h. dass man über die XP rechner auf ihn wie einen server zu greifen kann, man aber auch auf ihm (der linux box) word benutzen kann?



das wars im groben schon  ... hoffentlich antworetet mir wer    danke


----------



## F.o.G. (25. August 2002)

Die meisten Setup Programme der verschiedenen Distributionen haben eigene Partionierprogramme, die zudem oft auch sehr gut sind. Man kann prinzipiell nicht FAT Partitionen von Windows verwenden (ich weiß das es geht, sollte man aber nicht). Dass heißt man sollte etwas Platz freischaufeln, etwa mit Partition Magic.

Das Setup erkennt den Platz, oder gibt sinnvolle Vorschläge und das wars dann schon. Alle Distributionen binden einen Bootloader ein, der es ermöglicht, die alten Windows oder was auch immer Partitionen zu starten. Wer also glaubt, man muss bei Linux auf Windows verzichten, täuscht sich gewaltig.

Allerdings ist mir auch ein Suse 8 immer noch zu kompliziert. Bis man da mal ein ordentliches OpenGL Spiel zum laufen bringt.... Naja, und mein USB Modem hat es auch nicht erkannt.

Egal.

Word kannst du schon mal nicht unter Linux starten, das selbe gilt auch für Spiele. Dass heißt es geht nicht direkt. Man könnte Spiele glaub ich auch mit Wine, einem Windows Emulator, zum laufen bringen, sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Zumindest was Word betrifft gibt es unter Linux schwergewichtige Alternativen wie StarOffice oder KOffice.

Man kann einen Linux Rechner ohne weiteres in ein XP Netzwerk integrieren, in Netzwerken ist Linux zu Hause, Windows dagegen ja fast nur ein Gast 

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2002)

*Re: >>frage*



> _Original geschrieben von vinc5nt _
> *Hallo,
> 
> Um aber bereit zu sein meinen 2pc damit mal probeweise ausstatten zu können und zu wollen wollte ich mich aber nochmal ein bischen informieren.
> ...


Partionierte platte erkennt Linux natürlich. 
Es geht eher um die Filesysteme auf diesen Partionen. WinXP nutzt FAT32 oder NTFS zumeist. Linux kann mit FA32 / NTFS umgehen nutzt aber selber eigene Filesysteme, mann kann sich bei der installation eines linux mit 2.4.x kernel zumeist zwischen folgenden Filesystemen auswählen:
ext2 - das klassische linux filesystem
ext3 - ein journaling filesystem
reiserfs - dito 
und oftmals noch 1-2 andere mehr.

Windows kann diese Filesysteme nicht lesen denn Windows wurde nach dem Prinzip du sollst keine betriebsysteme neben mir laufen lassen programmiert.
Also bietet sich bei einem doubleboot system an eine partition mit FAT32 bereitzuhalten für Daten die von beiden betriebbsystemen genutzt werden.

Ach im übrigen: In UNIX/Linux gibt es keine Laufwerkbuchstaben wie C: bz D:
Es ist alles in einer Dateihyrachie aufgebaut. Sprich du merkst nicht ob du nun von einer Partion auf die nächste zugreifst oder gar eine andere Platte oder sogar aufs netzwerk. Das ganze bleibt am einem Stück (sozusagen )


> *
> was ist besser debian oder suse?
> *


Mit so einer Frage könntestet du in mannchen Foren einen 200 Beiträge Flame loslösen 

Kurz gesagt: Suse zu installieren ist ein klacks. Suse hat ein recht leistungsfähiges Konfigurationswerkzeug und macht Linux Daugerecht 

Debian zu installieren ist nicht so einfach da mann vieles von hand machen muss. Und mann sich stärker mit dem System beschäftigen muss

Ich bevorzuge Debian aufgrund des Packetmanagment, der Debian Phylosophy und der Stabilität, und des Umfangs der Distribution.
Jedoch ist Debian aufgrund der Phylosophy
das neue Packete erst von der Unstable version in die Testing gehen um dann beim Release der Stable Version aufgenommen werden nicht total aktuell. 

Jedoch haben Debian - Suse - RedHat - Gentoo usw eins gemeinsam :
Es steckt ein Linuxkernel drinne und darauf kommts an 



> *
> gibt es mods oder konvertierungsprogramme die es mir ermöglichen würden word XP und excel benutzen und auch windonisch speichern zu können? -> die gleiche frage gilt ähnlich auch für spiele.
> machen g-force2mx karten probleme?
> kann man den Linux rechner als user-server kombi in ein XP netzwerk integrieren, d.h. dass man über die XP rechner auf ihn wie einen server zu greifen kann, man aber auch auf ihm (der linux box) word benutzen kann?
> *


Das Problem von Word Excel usw ist das MS ihre Dateitypen in denen sie Speichert (.doc usw) nie freigegeben hat, sondern unter verschluss hält.
Das heisst die entwickler von office systeme wie koffice bzw openoffice(staroffice) koennen nur eines tun, durch try und error die import funktionen anpassen.
Jedoch habe ich noch nie ein Word Dokument erhalten das ich nicht mit (Abiword oder StarWord öffnen konnte).

GForce2 MX Karten machen absolut keine Probleme. 
Probleme mit der unterstützung hat mann zumeist nur bei neuer nicht weitverbreiteter Hardware.
Z.B habe ich auf meinem Laptop Linux installiert:
Erst habe ich debian drauf gepackt jedoch lieft die graphische Oberfläche nur auf Framebuffer da ich XFree4.1 noch hatte.
Meine Laptop Graphikarte: ATI Radeon Mobility LY wird aber erst ab XFree4.2 unterstützt. So bin ich mittlerweile dazu übergegangen Suse auf dem Laptop zu fahren und auf den Server, Arbeitsrechnern im Geschäft Debian laufen zu lassen.

Linux in Windows Netzwerken zu nutzen ist einfach. SMBMOUNT und Samba ermöglichen dir ebenso durch eine netzwerkumgebung zu surfen und verzeichnisse Freizugeben wie dies bei NT/2k/XP usw der fall ist.

Eigentlich nutzt UNIX/Linux das NFS Netzwerkprotokoll um exports zu mounten was ich insgesammt für besser halte als das SMB (Windows) Netzwerk, da mann flüssiger aufs netzwerk zugreift.


> *
> das wars im groben schon  ... hoffentlich antworetet mir wer    danke *


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2002)

Nachschlag:

Office läuft zum teil (Outlook & Word usw) als Crossover office auch auf linux.

Spiele laufen die meisten mit winex.
Mannche Spiele wurden schon direkt für Linux umgesetzt aber da kenne ich mich nicht so aus weil ich kaum noch spiele.


----------



## Tob (9. März 2003)

Hi,
Ich hätte noch eine Frage zu den Windows freigaben.
Im moment funktioniert alles soweit, wenn ich digis 
anleitung befolge, jetzt habe ich mir überlegt ob 
ich diese mount-geschichte:
	
	
	



```
mount -t smbfs -o username=WINBENUTZER,password=WINBENUTZERPASSWORT //Internet/FREIGABE /win
```
einfach in eines der bootscripte packen sollte. Leider
weiß ich nicht in welchem script und an welcher Stelle
das am besten wäre...
außerdem stört mich dass, diese ganze geschichte ein 
wenig zu statisch ist. Bei mir ändert es sich öfters mal 
was ich  unter win freigeben habe. Kann sich linux nicht
selbst die freigebenen Ordner auf dem WinRechner suchen?
Schön wäre es auch wenn er einfach bestimmte Arbeitsgruppen
nach rechnern und ihren Freigaben durchsuchen würde, damit
man dann so eine Art windows-netzwerkumgebungs-ordner unter
linux zu gesicht bekommt. Ich hoffe ich verlange da nicht
zuviel windowsfreundlichkeit von Linux.

danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

tob


----------



## Christian Fein (9. März 2003)

Du kannst alles dynamisch machen. 
Schreib ein kleines shellscript dem du den namen des Shares übergibst.

Noch besser nutze SWAT, Samba Admin tool.


----------



## Tob (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Du kannst alles dynamisch machen.
> Schreib ein kleines shellscript dem du den namen des Shares übergibst.
> 
> Noch besser nutze SWAT, Samba Admin tool. *


Ich habe mich vieleicht nicht klar genug Ausgedrückt.
Ich möchte die Shares nicht an das Script übergeben. Vielmehr interessiert es mich ob es möglich ist ein Skript 
zu basteln, dass sich die Win-shares selbst zusammensucht.

SWAT werde ich mir auch mal ansehen.

tob


----------

